# Trophies and Trophy Winners



## Douglas Paterson

I would be interested in any info on trophies awarded to top boats and their skippers anywhere in the UK and Ireland now or in the past. I have some info on the Prunier, Silver Cod, Maitland and Boothby and I know that trophies were awarded in Aberdeen, Macduff, Kinlochbervie, Lochinver etc. Any info about trophies and the trophy winners would be much appreciated.
Douglas


----------



## snacker

*Trophys*



Douglas Paterson said:


> I would be interested in any info on trophies awarded to top boats and their skippers anywhere in the UK and Ireland now or in the past. I have some info on the Prunier, Silver Cod, Maitland and Boothby and I know that trophies were awarded in Aberdeen, Macduff, Kinlochbervie, Lochinver etc. Any info about trophies and the trophy winners would be much appreciated.
> Douglas


 Hi Douglas
Hull had another Trophy called the Hull Distant Water Challenge Shield and was awarded from 1967 till 1977 to the Skipper and crew of the trawler with the greatest value of catch for the year and was for the fresh fish trawlers only The first Skipper to win it was Terry Thresh in the Arctic Brigand 1967 and the last was Bill Brettell in the CS Forester 1977 All this information can be found in Michael Thompson book Hull,s Side-Fishing Trawling Fleet 1946-1986


----------



## Douglas Paterson

*Trophies*

Thanks for that I didnt know about that one. I'm finding interesting references to these and bonnie pictures as I go through the old newspapers for my website. It'll be worth pulling all of these together for folks who are interested in the boats or their family history.
Douglas


----------



## nicolina

The Kingston Steam Trawling Co had an inhouse competition between its trawlers.
The name of the trophy was the Copper Chat and was awarded to the skipper with the highest daily earning avrage.
Can only remember the name of one skipper who won it Shaugnessy and i think he was in the Kinhgston Jacint when he won it.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Thanks for that.
Douglas


----------



## nicolina

The late trawler owner Joe Croan in Granton/Edinburg did award an trophy the Silver Haddock.
It was awarded in two for the Scottish seiner and trawler wich had the highest daily earnig average and was therefor an incitament for boats to deliver quality.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

I think this was the Golden Haddock Trophy.


----------



## BRIAN STONEMAN

*trophies*

DOUGLAS
there are some info in the old banffshire journal magazines which my mother has at home ,once i return i will have a look through them as i know there are pictures aswell ,Crystal sea springs to mind as one winner and ocean challenge but will verify,


----------



## E.Martin

I was a deckie on Herring Searcher LT276 when we won the Prunier Trophy way back in 1949.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

*Trophies*

Thanks lads
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

